# Comic book boards for fabric storage?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've read a couple of times here about using comic book boards to store fabrics neatly. I purchased some, and need hints on how to use them. I didn't purchase the plastic covers, just the boards. I can wrap the larger pieces around them, but they store neatly just folded anyway. So... how do you use comic boards to store smaller pieces of fabric and keep the fabric in place? Tape, pins, basting? Or none of these?

BTW, I discovered they make great templates. Just the right thickness to cut easily but stiff enough to draw around.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So far I've not had to worry about the ends of them. I have them in boxes on a side like a bookshelf. I have up to two yards on one, maybe a bit more. I fold the fabric in half longwise and then half again (in fourths). That makes it just right to roll up. I does make it easier when needing some for a project to just un-bolt it. I have a lot still to do on to put on shelves that have plastic boxes of fabric or yarn on them now, but some wasted space that would not take another box on top, but would be tall enough for these to be put on the shelves vertically like books.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I use mine like Angie. I wrap the fabric around, and use 1 pin. I have some that probably have close to 5 yards on them. Anything smaller than a yard, I just fold and put in a bin of bigger pieces, than I have another bin for small scraps.

When I ordered my CB boards, I figured 1 pack of 100 would do---NOT! I ordered 200 more. I used all of the second pack and a small part of the 3rd. Couldn't believe I have that much fabric.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need to get back to doing mine. Where I was wrapping it (the table) has two sewing machines sitting on it and I don't know what to do with them. They were given to me, and I've not found a storage space for them. One I have plans to give to an HT'er but have not gotten the shipping together for it, the other- I don't know, it's older and I might want to keep it.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I wrap the fabric on like Angie described (anything more than 2 yards, and I'm better off just folding the fabric and putting it on the shelf). I used straight pins to secure the ends of my fabric. I really wish I had used safety pins instead. Getting stuck with pins when you reach for a bolt of fabric is no fun.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Why not go to the local office supply store or walmart and get a big bag of large rubber bands and put around them. That's what some stores around here do on their regular bolts.

Also, masking tape I've seen used, but I'd not do that for a long term storage.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. I thought about rubber bands but figured they would wrinkle the fabric beyond ironing out. Think I'll go with safety pins as when I tried with nothing, the fabric loosened itself. The fabrics I want to store this way are 1 yard or less. I imagine the larger pieces would stay in place better. I've only been quilting 3 months and I can't believe the amount of fabric I already have! This is certainly addicting.


----------

